

Git's Empty Tree - schimmy_changa
http://colinschimmelfing.com/blog/gits-empty-tree/

======
lgierth
The link is currently down, but there's a useful explanation of the topic at
SO: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9765453/gits-semi-
secret-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9765453/gits-semi-secret-empty-
tree)

~~~
bilalq
Thanks for the link. I can't believe I never knew about that. I've always been
making .gitkeep files to get around this. Not sure if it's worth the hassle,
but definitely cool to know.

------
schimmy_changa
Sorry about that, everyone- submitted right before I went to Hardly Strictly.
Looks like I need to implement EC2 auto-scaling :)

Thanks for the upvotes!

------
jlgreco
Link seems to be dead and I can't find a cache.. is this article just about
4b825...?

~~~
schimmy_changa
yup- sorry about the slashdotted link. It is about 4b825.

